# Women's Asses...



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

There's a new study out about women and how they feel about their asses!

The results of this study are pretty interesting:

85% of women think their ass is too big...

10% of women think their ass is too little...

The other 5% say that they don't care... they love him, he's a good man, and they would have married him anyway.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

_Study? Joke? You don´t create a thread like that if you are not going to show something. 
Btw what is wrong with you americans that you don´t like them big? _


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

u like the j'lo booty then?

Sorry to have given u a case of blue bunnies...er balls....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2005)

Prolly how my wife feels!!!  But at least she married me!!!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u like the j'lo booty then?


_Yeah, I saw on a tv show that when J LO first appeared they thought it was too big. Damn, that is how it works here.  
Then again, you guys freaked out about janet´s boob on television.  _


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

85% of women think there asses are too big?  Not including fat people, I have only seen one ass on a relatively skinny chick that I thought was too big.  Thats insanity.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> Btw what is wrong with you americans that you don´t like them big?



I do.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Btw what is wrong with you americans that you don´t like them big? _


I do too!!!    J-Lo all the way!!!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I do.





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I do too!!!    J-Lo all the way!!!



:bounce:


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't talk to girls without a tight or fat ass.  it's an absolute necessity.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I don't talk to girls without a tight or fat ass.  it's an absolute necessity.



_Everybody here likes the higher body fat as well? _


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2005)

V we need some of those Brazilian bootied gals right about now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Everybody here likes the higher body fat as well? _


tight is nice but ideally id want a tight, toned girl with a big butt w/ some meat on it.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah Wheres the asses?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah, I saw on a tv show that when J LO first appeared they thought it was too big. Damn, that is how it works here.  _
> _Then again, you guys freaked out about janet´s boob on television. _


I never thought her ass was too big, I thought ...damn it's not your typical flat hollywood ass.
I never understood what men found in a flat ass.....that looks like a man's ass?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2005)

This is a typical brazilien ass. Not flat......


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2005)

And this.........


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is a typical brazilien ass. Not flat......


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> And this.........


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> V we need some of those Brazilian bootied gals right about now.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Spitfire (Jan 6, 2005)

MUCH better


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


By the way that was a picture of my ass.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Spitfire (Jan 6, 2005)

They should have left her face out ^


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> They should have left her face out ^


_Don´t you think she is beautiful? _


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> By the way that was a picture of my ass.


really?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow..  Its been so long since V posted pictures, it makes me watn to cry


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow..  Its been so long since V posted pictures, it makes me watn to cry


_Don´t worry, CARNAVAL is coming. :bounce: _


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 7, 2005)

*Women's asses...*

I hope to have one to kiss on, lick on, slap, caress, massage, stare at, bite, rub lotion on, and sleep on soon enough... They are really beautiful things... It must be well shaped however...

I'll post a pic then...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Don´t you think she is beautiful? _



She is as long as you don't have to look at her face.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn if those are all Typical Brazilian asses I know where I'm movin' next.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

okay maybe this is a  good place to ask this question. anyone ever catch themselves maybe toucing their own booty a little too much? is that a bb thing or just..... uh someone i know?


----------



## craig777 (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay maybe this is a  good place to ask this question. anyone ever catch themselves maybe toucing their own booty a little too much? is that a bb thing or just..... uh someone i know?




I caught Albob touching his too much


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay maybe this is a  good place to ask this question. anyone ever catch themselves maybe toucing their own booty a little too much? is that a bb thing or just..... uh someone i know?


I TOUCH MYSELF LYRICS - Divinyls

I love myself I want you to love me
When I feel down I want you above me
I search myself I want you to find me
I forget myself I want you to remind me

I don???t want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I don???t want anybody else oh no, oh no, oh no

You???re the one who makes me come running
You???re the sun who makes me shine
When you???re around I???m always laughing
I want to make you mine

I close my eyes and see you before me
Think I would die if you were to ignore me
A fool could see just how much I adore you
I get down on my knees I do anything for you

I don???t want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I don???t want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

I want you I don???t want anybody else
And when I think about you I touch myself
Ooh, ooh, oo, oo ahh

I don???t want anybody else when I think about you
I touch myself ooh I don???t want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> I caught Albob touching his too much



Proving once again you like staring at my ass.   

How ya' doin' ya' perv?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay maybe this is a  good place to ask this question. anyone ever catch themselves maybe toucing their own booty a little too much? is that a bb thing or just..... uh someone i know?



Don't worry RG, I'm sure most of the members here would love to spend days touching your booty.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> She is as long as you don't have to look at her face.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

She has beautiful eyes.. and I bet if she was like EVERY american woman, and coated her face in makeup, you would think she looked good.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree, she's really not that ugly.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2005)

_Do you all think that Luana looks bad as well? _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

She is smokin!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She has beautiful eyes.. and I bet if she was like EVERY american woman, and coated her face in makeup, you would think she looked good.



I think she'd look good if her face was coated with my dick.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

Now Luana is hot as hell.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Do you all think that Luana looks bad as well? _


No, she is not ugly, shes everyday pretty


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


_She is from Argentina. Her parents are probably brazilian though.  _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




OMG!!! MORE!!! MORE!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _She is from Argentina. Her parents are probably brazilian though.  _


V's an ass psychic


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Now that is art if ive ever seen any


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


_That is pure brazilian. "Malícia" is written in portuguese and there is no way Portugal has a woman like that. _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

God damn, I need that woman.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder what her face looks like?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God damn, I need that woman.


_I prefer more natural women.  _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

I cant even look at that picture, or I will go crazy.

Min0, no more pics?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2005)

I have googled that name but with no luck.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I prefer more natural women.  _


She has perfect skin.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

AND a perfct ass.. perfect tan lines..


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

Can someone find more if they are registered at image shack or something
http://img63.exs.cx/img63/46/20ga.jpg


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> AND a perfct ass.. perfect tan lines..


Hey, do you like tan lines?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2005)

Any more pics of her?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey, do you like tan lines?



Yea, sometimes.. it depends.  I like the thong line she has.. thats HOT IMO.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I dont normally like tan line but it works for her, But I hate tan lines on chests.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Just a perpetual quote to keep this pic alive, that is heavenly and I ain't even religious.  I'd use that as a pillow every fucking night


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

dogpile has something under her name. maybe vieope can read it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 holy shit...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2005)

I just thought of something, if *Mino* is the original poster of that pic do we really want to see the flipside of this picture?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I just thought of something, if *Mino* is the original poster of that pic do we really want to see the flipside of this picture?


_You are correct, I found the website where this picture came from. Most of the place is dedicated to transexuals.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I just thought of something, if *Mino* is the original poster of that pic do we really want to see the flipside of this picture?


Nope, I think she is all women.
 Not some hot dumb guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You are correct, I found the website where this picture came from. Most of the place is dedicated to transexuals.  _


 You lier....I found this from another bodybuilding forum.....
Then again Getbig.com is full of trannies.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You lier....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


_www.malicia.com.br
Click "Ir ao menu" then "Visitantes" and select in the right menu what you want. Note that the some of the pictures have the same logo. 
I saw in one of the transexuals banners the same clothes she is wearing. _


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

This is where I first saw the pic.

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=11361.500


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

_Yeah but it came from that website.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

I didn't know. 
Damn.....some of these drag queens look better than the real thing.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.malicia.com.br/free/timidas/index.php?id=4312

This one matches, her name is Barbara Ferraz

http://www.ellass.com.br/modelo.asp?pid=301


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> http://www.malicia.com.br/free/timidas/index.php?id=4312
> 
> This one matches, her name is Barbara Ferraz
> 
> http://www.ellass.com.br/modelo.asp?pid=301


_I agree. Good to know that she is a real woman.  
Do you know what are those websites for? _


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

Am I off the hook??...........


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I agree. Good to know that she is a real woman.  _
> _Do you know what are those websites for? _


Escort services?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Escort services?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


I can see V dialing his phone right now. "Hey Barbie, how much for me to just rub your ass?"


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

_Not now but maybe one day. I heard prostitution is legal here anyway.  _


----------

